# OPC XML-DA Client C++



## pvbrowser (16 April 2007)

Wer hat Erfahrung mit OPC XML-DA Software  ?

Ich habe C++ Bibliotheken von Softing und Technosoftware im Internet gesehen, die Linux und Windows mit identischem API unterstützen.

Kann mir evtl. jemand einen Link auf ein Applikationsbeispiel geben ?
Mich interessiert, wie einfach/komplex die Handhabung des API ist.

Kennt jemand vielleicht die Preise für diese OPC XML-DA Bibliotheken ?


----------

